# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Vleesbomen (Myomen) - Artikel

## Leontien

*Vleesbomen, fibromen of myomen*  zijn goedaardige gezwellen of knobbels in de spierwand van de baarmoeder. Vaak geven ze geen klachten, maar soms kan de grootte of de plaats van de zwelling pijn en hevige bloedingen veroorzaken. 

Myomen groeien onder invloed van de vrouwelijke geslachtshormomen oestrogeen en progestageen. Vermoed wordt dat een onevenwicht tussen oestrogenen en progestagenen (te veel oestrogeen en te weinig progestageen) de groei zou stimuleren. Ze groeien vaak sterker tijdens een zwangerschap (als er een hogere hormoonproductie is) en worden kleiner na de menopauze als de hormoonproductie vermindert. Gezien de rol van hormonen, blijft het echter een raadsel waarom zwangerschap en de hormonale pil een beschermend effect hebben tegen myomen.

*Myomen komen meer voor:* 
• bij vrouwen die nooit zwanger zijn geweest 
• bij vrouwen die op jonge leeftijd menstrueerden
• bij vrouwen met overgewicht
• bij vrouwen die weinig bewegen: myomen komen minder voor bij actieve vrouwen
• bij vrouwen van het zwarte ras
• erfelijkheid: vrouwen wiens moeder myomen had, hebben een verhoogd risico

*Klachten:*
• *Zware*, langdurige menstruatie en ongewone *maandelijkse bloedingen* (menorrhagia), soms met grote stolsels, vaak leidend tot bloedarmoede. Wanneer het myoom gedeeltelijk of geheel in de baarmoederholte (submuceus of intracavitair) ligt, komt ook tussentijds bloedverlies voor.
• Een zwaar gevoel of pijn in de onderbuik;
• Bij een myoom dat in de buikholte ligt en met een steel aan de baarmoeder is verbonden (gesteeld subsereus myoom), kan de *steel draaien*, waardoor het myoom te weinig bloed krijgt. Acuut optredende hevige buikpijn is dan het gevolg.
• Pijn tijdens geslachtsgemeenschap (dyspareunie);
• Incontinentie voor urine door druk van het myoom op de blaas die aan de voorzijde van de baarmoeder ligt;
• Pijn in de benen of in de lage rug;
• Een opgeblazen gevoel en obstipatie;
• Een opgezette buik.
• Bloedarmoede: door het overvloedige bloedverlies kunnen myomen aan de basis liggen van een ijzertekort en bloedarmoede (anemie). 

Bron: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=2282

----------


## bannerboy

en hoe kom je er achter dat je dat heb 

ben je daar ook misselijk en duizelig en moe en geen honger kwalen bij ?

----------


## Leontien

Ik heb deze info van een site afgehaald. Wel weet ik dat moeheid een klacht is bij bloedarmoede. Dit heb je ook als je een vleesboom hebt. Ik lees ook dat je een opgeblazen gevoel kan hebben, dus misschien dat je daarom dan geen honger hebt. 
Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan. Heb je een vermoeden dat jij of iemand in je omgeving dit hebt? Zo ja, zou ik toch naar de huisarts gaan om het te controleren.

Groetjes Leontien

----------


## monique1

Met deze klachten loop ik dus al een tijdje. Mijn schoonzus heeft het ook gehad (nog steeds) en die zei dat ik me moet laten onderzoeken. Ben er eerlijk gezegd een beetje huiverig voor. 
Hoe verloopt zo'n onderzoek precies?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Volgens mij kunnen ze dan ook al een hoop zien via een echo hoor, dat was bij mijn tante in ieder geval wel zo. Je huisarts kan je daar ook wel meer over vertellen, dus zou in ieder geval daar een afspraak maken!

----------

